# Switch für ein Einfamilienhaus



## christoph-k85 (12. April 2015)

*Switch für ein Einfamilienhaus*

Hi, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Switch für mein Einfamilienhaus (Neubau).
Ich hab insgesamt 10 Dosen mit jeweils 2 Anschlüssen im Haus verteilt, brauche also wohl einen 24 Port Switch.

Momentan habe ich diesen im Auge:
Zyxel GS1900-24E-EU0101F Switch: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Kennt den jemand?
Habt ihr andere Empfehlungen?

Besondere Ansprüche hab ich nicht, es wäre aber schon top, wenn er ein paar Management Funktionen mit bringt und für die wandmontage geeignet ist.

Beste Grüße 
Chris


----------



## niklasschaefer (12. April 2015)

*AW: Switch für ein Einfamilienhaus*

Hallo,
ich kann dir diesen Switch nur sehr ans Herz legen habe den 1910  von Zyxel zuhause und die Performance ist echt super! 

Gruß Niklas


----------



## Superwip (12. April 2015)

*AW: Switch für ein Einfamilienhaus*

Wenn du Layer2 Management willst dann brauchst du freilich einen entsprechenden Switch.

Dieser hier bietet sich da an würde ich sagen:
Allnet ALL-SG8324M, 24-Port, managed, Layer 2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich


----------



## christoph-k85 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Switch für ein Einfamilienhaus*

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt gar nicht, welche Funktionen ich überhaupt brauche.
Ich bilde mir halt etwas mehr ein als einen einfachen, "dummen" Switch.
Kann man mit den beiden Switches einzelne Ports priorisieren und evtl. abschalten?


----------



## Birdy84 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Switch für ein Einfamilienhaus*



christoph-k85 schrieb:


> Kann man mit den beiden Switches einzelne Ports priorisieren und evtl. abschalten?


Das ist bei einem Gbit Gerät nicht mal für Viop interessant. Managementfunktionen für den Switch braucht man im Heimbereich nicht. Dieser funktioniert bei zwei meiner Kunden seit 2-3 Jahren reibungslos.


----------



## christoph-k85 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Switch für ein Einfamilienhaus*

Dass ich das nicht brauche, ist mir schon klar 
Ich dachte halt, dass es nicht schaden würde.
Hältst du es für komplett sinnlos?

Preislich ist ja nicht soooo der große Unterschied zu dem von dir empfohlenen.


----------



## Superwip (12. April 2015)

*AW: Switch für ein Einfamilienhaus*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Das ist bei einem Gbit Gerät nicht mal für Viop interessant. Managementfunktionen für den Switch braucht man im Heimbereich nicht. Dieser funktioniert bei zwei meiner Kunden seit 2-3 Jahren reibungslos.



Das stimmt so nicht es kann z.B. sinnvoll sein einem Gaming PC eine höhere Priorität bei der Kommunikation mit dem Internet zuzuweisen als einem NAS das für automatische Downloads genutzt wird.


----------



## Olstyle (12. April 2015)

*AW: Switch für ein Einfamilienhaus*



Superwip schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht es kann z.B. sinnvoll sein einem Gaming PC eine höhere Priorität bei der Kommunikation mit dem Internet zuzuweisen als einem NAS das für automatische Downloads genutzt wird.


Was ich aber im Router Richtung Inet und nicht am Switch verorten wurde.


----------



## Superwip (13. April 2015)

*AW: Switch für ein Einfamilienhaus*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Was ich aber im Router Richtung Inet und nicht am Switch verorten wurde.



Ein Router kann nicht einzelne Geräte bzw. MAC-Adressen im LAN priorisieren (es sei denn es handelt sich um einen echten Multiportrouter). Bestenfalls W-LAN gegenüber Ethernet und umgekehrt sowie bestimmte Protokolle, Portnummern oder (Internet-) IP Adressen. Aber auch nur bei der Kommunikation mit dem Internet.

Ein "internetfernes" Anwendungsszenario wäre auch priorisierter Zugriff auf einen NAS (okay, könnte man eventuell auch NAS seitig auf IP ebene managen aber das erfordert auch wieder einen besseren NAS).


----------



## Stockmann (13. April 2015)

*AW: Switch für ein Einfamilienhaus*

Kauf dir mit besten gewissens den Zyxel Switch, alles andere ist für dein Heimnetzwerk übertrieben und wirst du eh nicht brauchen.


----------



## Superwip (13. April 2015)

*AW: Switch für ein Einfamilienhaus*



Stockmann schrieb:


> Kauf dir mit besten gewissens den Zyxel Switch, alles andere ist für dein Heimnetzwerk übertrieben und wirst du eh nicht brauchen.



Der Zyxel Switch ist aber ziemlich teuer dafür was er kann...


----------



## christoph-k85 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Switch für ein Einfamilienhaus*

Ich hab mich doch für den Zyxel Switch entschieden und ihn heute sogar schon bekommen und angeschlossen.
Sieht zwar noch nicht perfekt aus, aber das wird noch optimiert (vielleicht  ).


----------



## SnugglezNRW (15. April 2015)

*AW: Switch für ein Einfamilienhaus*

Respekt!
selten so eine ordentliche Verlegung der Kabel gesehen, und das auch noch in einem Privathaushalt.


----------



## christoph-k85 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Switch für ein Einfamilienhaus*

@Snugglez:
Danke, ich gebe es meinem Elektriker weiter.
Ich bin nämlich nur für den noch etwas unordentlichen Teil vom Patch-Panel zum Switch verantwortlich


----------

